# Lena - Schafft sie den Grand Prix



## claudijasontom (27 Mai 2010)

Was denkt Ihr ????:thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (27 Mai 2010)

also seit dem ich sie bei "schlag den raab" hab singen hören musste ich leider unbedingt für "untergang" stimmen, weil da hat sies echt versaut! aber ich lasse mich gern überraschen!


----------



## Stefan24100 (27 Mai 2010)

Untergang - letzter Platz  :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Muli (27 Mai 2010)

Also für den Sieg wird es sicherlich nicht reichen!

Aber vielleicht kann sie mit Ihrer sympathisch quirliegen Art zumindest die Top-Ten erreichen.

Eine gute Chartsplatzierung hier in Deutschland sagt nämlich garnichts aus, da Lena so durch einen Medienhype gepusht wurde. Bestes schlechtes Beispiel: Texas Lightning mit dem Ohrwurm: No no never.

Hier ein Riesenerfolg - Beim Grand Prix 15. Platz - klares Mittelfeld!


----------



## krawutz (28 Mai 2010)

Es ist wie jedes Jahr. Ein gewaltiger Medienrummel um unseren Vertreter und bei den meisten Deutschen tritt ein krasser Realitätsverlust ein. Und nachdem wir mal wieder aufs Maul gefallen sind, kommen die "Schiebung, Schiebung" - Rufe.


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Mai 2010)

Untergang..


----------



## 2010 lena (28 Mai 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Es ist wie jedes Jahr. Ein gewaltiger Medienrummel um unseren Vertreter und bei den meisten Deutschen tritt ein krasser Realitätsverlust ein. Und nachdem wir mal wieder aufs Maul gefallen sind, kommen die "Schiebung, Schiebung" - Rufe.



Leider ist es so.
Wir werden von unseren Medien gesteuert. BILD- RTL u.s.w


----------



## TheNew (30 Mai 2010)

Jaja, keiner hats geglaubt und dann das. Sie war nicht ohne Grund bei allen Buchmachern vorne sowie beim Google Trend der letztes Jahr schon stimmte. Aber hauptsache erstmal alles schlecht gemacht vorher gelle?


----------



## Katzun (30 Mai 2010)

wir habens geschafft!:WOW:

ich konnt es gar nicht glauben, 246 punkte!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2010 lena (30 Mai 2010)

TheNew schrieb:


> Jaja, keiner hats geglaubt und dann das. Aber hauptsache erstmal alles schlecht gemacht vorher gelle?



Hinterher bin ich auch schlauer.
Aber der Medienrummel war doch gewaltig, oder nicht ?


----------



## Katzun (30 Mai 2010)

aber im positiven sinnen

wer hätte geglaubt das deutschland überhaupt nochmal in die top 10 kommt


----------



## Muli (30 Mai 2010)

Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet und daher konnte ich das Prozedere der Punktevergabe auch so genießen!!

12 Points for ... Germany :laola:


----------

